# SCARM



## JoeG (Feb 3, 2013)

As I wrote to SCARM I was thinking to myself that my last version was working perfectly, then I update it to the newest version and I lost a lot of features I use to have. I decided to contact SCARM via Facebook and explain to them it was unfortunate what had happened in the new update. I was not expecting the response I got from the creators of SCARM.


----------



## RT_Coker (Dec 6, 2012)

“Customers are not always right, but customers are never wrong.” Smart developers do not build a “free” customer base and then insult them, but maybe it was just an unusually bad day.

Smart “free” customers try to help the developers of free products, even if all they can do is provide positive verbal support. Like many users of SCARM, I have failed to thank Mixy. So THANK YOU Mixy.

Some commercial developers will use questionable techniques to derail “free” product developments. 

Unfortunately, it is the world we now live in and it will continue its headlong moral slide downhill.
Bob


----------



## Mark VerMurlen (Aug 15, 2015)

Sounds like SCARM is transitioning from a fully free version to a limited free version with the full featured version requiring a paid license. I agree with you that the developer could have been more tactful in informing you about this change. He's probably been inundated with the same question/issue over and over and wasn't in a good mood to answer appropriately. While your question wasn't worded badly, there are some people that are really nasty when they communicate with the people that write software. Could be some people ahead of you put the developer in a bad mood. Developing software is a huge commitment that takes a large amount of time. I admire people that develop software and give it away for free, but I also understand that can get old after a while and not sustainable for long term.

Mark


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

That response alone would turn me totally off. I'm glad that I don't use SCARM, and I never intend to with that kind of "bedside manner"!


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

Sounds like what Photo Bucket did.....better get used to it.....free lunch is over.....


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Even Photobucket didn't say it quite so nasty.


----------



## Aminnich (Nov 17, 2014)

I would have considered buying SCARM, but not with that kind of feedback from a consumer. Wow that was unprofessional..


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

A while back, I challenged Mixy on why he created SCARM. At the time, he explained to me that he didn't have a layout and was doing this to keep a finger in the hobby, so to speak. Based on that conversation, I have at least mentioned it as an option.

No more. That attitude, business model, and response are inexcusable. Cross SCARM off the list of options.

FWIW, though, that's one reason I didn't pick SCARM as my software. Free it may be (or may have been), but you're subject to the whims of the creator.


----------



## Mark VerMurlen (Aug 15, 2015)

CTValleyRR said:


> Free it may be (or may have been), but you're subject to the whims of the creator.


This is true of all software. Lots of history of applications being killed or otherwise abandoned by their creator. Its not just small individuals either, happens with large companies too. I think you're better off judging software on how it does or doesn't meet your needs at the moment and not what may happen down the road.

Mark


----------



## fcwilt (Sep 27, 2013)

Hi,

I don't use SCARM for many reasons though I did look at it.

The author did a lot of "promotion" here.

Did he do they same when he decided to start charging for the app?

Frederick


----------



## JoeG (Feb 3, 2013)

I do understand them charging for the program, Im sure there is a lot of work that goes into it and they would like to be compensated. They are frustrated that no one would help them monetarily, so they made a paid product, however, I felt it was handled poorly. I did like the program and would have continued to use it until now. If they came back with a response that would have been more professional then I might have paid for the program. Also, I don't feel that it is my fault that I was using a free program that they created for all of us to use. I appreciate the time I had with the program and used it to the fullest extent. However, in this day and age of the internet, fast moving information, and high demand for good products by customers are apparent. A small company should do everything they can to provide the best customer service they can in order to stay in competition with competitors. We all know how the computer industry is with their customer service and people are getting sick of it. Im sure he will continue to make a good product and have people pay for it.


----------



## Robert_56 (Dec 20, 2010)

Must admit to being surprised at the response given to JoeG but am a bit sympathetic to @Mixy also. Having spoke several times (via email) with the creator of SCARM (Mixy is the author and sole developer) many times through the years. He has always come off as polite and helpful. Asking him to include things like turntables, make new track libraries or changes to track profiles, even just general conversation have always been met with professionalism and never a curt response.

Guess it's interpretation but I feel we are missing part of the conversation if we do not have or use FaceBook. I too would have probably taken a bit of a defensive stance because all we see is JoeG's first statement. Not a thanks for your efforts type of thing, you know, something like "have enjoyed using your program SCARM through the years, now I find it limited in scope..." instead it is straight into how unhappy he is about SCARM now being limited. Something, something, something, sour grapes = sour wine.

Guess giving something away for 7 years is just not enough. The program is no longer in beta development. While I understand the tone of most of the comments are based on Mixy's response to JoeG a bit of insight in the development (for those that can be bothered) is posted here: http://www.scarm.info/blog/general/everything-about-the-transition-to-scarm-1-0-milestone/

I will have to agree with RT_Coker, "...maybe it was just an unusally bad day..." and also with Mark although the information about the changes were published i.e. Mixy stating that things were mentioned in his blog from several months.

Haven't used the program in a couple of months because my track plan is done enough for the actual build to start. Giving it a try, it does say that the version on my computer is obsolete. The thing is I can still open, review and print my plan using V1.0, it just can't be edited. Not a big deal and really not a big cost to help support the guy.

As always, opinions vary.

Regards to all,


----------



## Ace (Mar 30, 2016)

*SCARM is worth it !*

SCARM still has a free version for up to 100 pieces of track.

Mixy has spent seven years developing SCARM with added features and enhancements and dozens of track libraries. We have had years of free use which many people have taken for granted.

How many other track planning software programs have offered free use with unlimited tracks for so long? Anyrail has a free version for up to 50 tracks and their 3-D feature isn't nearly as good from what I've seen.

The SCARM web site does explain that the latest "Milestone" version of SCARM has to be licensed (bought) to access all the features, including unlimited tracks. It could have been made more obvious, I agree. So some users were disappointed or miffed when they discovered that the latest free upgrade doesn't allow editing of unlimited tracks on a plan.

As far as I am concerned, SCARM has fully proven itself as a full-featured program and the current price of US$33.90 is quite reasonable compared to other track-planning software. I believe Mixy was disappointed that more people did not contribute voluntarily through the years, and also disappointed that some people choose to complain that they aren't continuing to get even more features for free.

I find SCARM is excellent for brainstorming track plan ideas, especially when you can form terrain and build structures and details to visualize how it looks in 3-D before you actually build, and even run trains on it. SCARM is so versatile, I used it to produce a 3-D cartoon that featured in six issues of O Gauge Railroading magazine last year. This is one of my unpublished cartoons:


----------



## JoeG (Feb 3, 2013)

Ace said:


> SCARM still has a free version for up to 100 pieces of track.
> 
> Mixy has spent seven years developing SCARM with added features and enhancements and dozens of track libraries. We have had years of free use which many people have taken for granted.
> 
> ...


I never said it wasn't a fair practice, I thought the way he handled his response was uncalled for.


----------



## Mark VerMurlen (Aug 15, 2015)

Yep, I agree. Being nice to other folks, customers or not, is just better business practice. For whatever reasons, the impersonality of the internet just brings out rude behavior that most people would never do face to face.

Mark


----------



## Mixy (Dec 14, 2010)

Thank you all for your comments.

And I am really sorry if somebody feels insulted because of my offense post or reaction.

But I am really tired from e-mails and comments in my Facebook or my blog like this:



> A new comment on the post "Everything About The Transition to SCARM 1.0 Milestone" is waiting for your approval
> http://www.scarm.info/blog/general/everything-about-the-transition-to-scarm-1-0-milestone/
> 
> Author: F**k you sucker (IP: 83.20.95.61 , erb61.neoplus.adsl.tpnet.pl)
> ...


Is this what I deserve, for all my efforts that I was put into SCARM???

Is this what I should get because I was working 2-3 hours each day over SCARM in the past 7 years and shared it for free with all you???

Just because now I want to have more time for me, my wife, my children and my hobby???

And after I clearly explained what I am doing and why (that is the same link where JoeG started to comment in Facebook): *Everything About The Transition to SCARM 1.0 Milestone*

I already need to put glasses, because I am almost constantly watching the monitor, and now this???

*To get CANCER?????*

No, thanks. I am done with that. No more free stuff from me. I was quite stupid to believe that I will get some support or that my work will be appreciated with some donations. And I am really tempted to be justified - if you want, continue to use SCARM (yes, it is still free for small and simple layouts); if not, please, be healthy and leave me alone.

Milen Peev
a.k.a. Mixy

Author and sole developer of SCARM

"_Attempting to become richer even than B. Gates and M. Zuckerberg_"


----------



## Ace (Mar 30, 2016)

*faults of the internet*

Mixy, there are some incredibly insensitive jerks on the internet who say these stupid things because they are total losers and it makes them feel stronger, just to get reactions from people. This is one of the worst things about the internet, that idiots and losers can say disgusting insulting things and get away with it because they cannot be traced or held accountable or have to look someone in the face.

When I first got involved with internet forums it took a while for me to learn that some people like to hassle others on the internet just to make themselves feel more powerful, whereas in real life they wouldn't have the nerve to say such things to a person's face. And I reckon you know all this but you are exhausted and disgusted with what you have encountered.

I feel that you have been more than generous to make SCARM available for free for so long. I would not pay $89 for a competing brand of advertised software which did not even show good screenshots on their website of what their software could supposedly do.

I hope you will take some consolation in knowing that model railway enthusiasts all around the world, in so many different countries, have been using your software towards fun and creative purposes. I just hope more people will step forward to thank you for producing this software.

SCARM has enabled me to not only brainstorm countless different track plan ideas, but also to create fun 3-D images for model railroad cartoons ... even though I have never been artistic, but SCARM allows me to use math and geometry to do this through a computer.

*THANK YOU FOR PRODUCING SCARM.*


----------



## Robert_56 (Dec 20, 2010)

+1 to Mixy on that Ace, think I have seen another one or two of your pictures :appl: on another site. 

Have truly enjoyed the program and had a thought about another use. It is how my 2015 hydroponic garden was designed. It was a lot easier than moving around all those cinder blocks!!


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

I agree with Ace's assessment that the internet is no place for people with thin skins. There are a lot of jerks out there, and the anonymity of the internet brings it out.

However, Mixy, that doesn't excuse your reaction. Be the bigger person. Once upon a time, you were doing this for the love of the hobby. If you expected it to be lucrative on a volunteer basis, you were extraordinarily naive.

Think about the changeover, though. The previous version was absolutely free for track plans of unlimited size. Suddenly, an "upgrade" drops them into a revenue based model with limited free usage. Did you warn them this would happen? Not buried deep within a UlA, but right up front? If not, shame on you. That was underhanded, at the very least. You provided a free product, then after the fact decided to make people pay for it. I can understand why people would be upset. Can't you?

I understand your desire to see some payback from your efforts, but I don't think it was habdled very well from your end.


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

And, BTW, a facebook post explaining the changeover isn't a substitute for a warning, either by separate correspondence or within the upgrade tool, that they are about to nerf their install. Too many people (myself includdd) have no use for Facebook.


----------



## fcwilt (Sep 27, 2013)

Vendors should give advance warning of a change in licensing or availability.

If the vendor intends to start charging for the product once it is out of beta that should be stated up front.

Frederick


----------



## Mixy (Dec 14, 2010)

fcwilt said:


> Vendors should give advance warning of a change in licensing or availability.
> 
> If the vendor intends to start charging for the product once it is out of beta that should be stated up front.


Users should read vendor's news and notices, especially when the change is announced and propagated (including in this forum) more than half year ago.

Hint: see the blog post for SCARM 0.9.35 - the link is posted in my thread here in the beginning of March.

Mixy


----------



## Chiefmcfuz (Dec 30, 2008)

While I understand all of your frustration I will just leave this here and go away for the time being because I don't/can't use any of these programs because they are not android compatible and I don't have a computer. 

We all need to get along and be open minded people. This is not other forums who get all butt hurt over the littlest of things. Mixy has a right to do what ever he wants with his product. Everyone else has the right to spend their money where they want. Everyone has a right to voice their opinion without being a Summers Eve Feminine product. 

If you don't like what someone is saying there is an ignore function on this forum and it works extremely well, i can speak from first hand experience.


----------



## Nikola (Jun 11, 2012)

I'm not a user of SCARM or any other layout planning software. I have never felt the need; in fact, I don't even sketch things out. I like to mock up rail and proceed as the layout flows.

No matter. Mixy is the author, developer and supporter of SCARM and he deserves to be compensated for his efforts.

Who of us would expect an architect to design a dwelling for us, free? Or for Amazon to send us free products? Do any of you haggle over the price of a McDonald's hamburger?

Why should the creator of a product be dissed for seeking compensation just because the product is software? Why is there an expectation that anything digital should be free? (Perhaps because it is easy to take and hard to be caught - what does that say about our morality?)

Maybe Mixy has drastically overpriced his product and no one will ever purchase it. Maybe someone, someday will produce a better alternative. So what to all of it - this is how a free market works.

'But oh, the way he announced it, it hurt my feelings.'

Really? That type of argument can, and I am sure it is inadvertent, make us sound like the snowflake crybabies we see every night on the news.

How about instead we all celebrate the great free use we've had of a great product for many years, and wish its author well in terms of future success invigorating him to create future upgrades.

Golly, things cost money, and sometimes the price goes up. Welcome to life. Some of the reactions can make us look like a bunch of NIMBYs. 'I'm OK with free markets and capitalism except when it affects something I believe I am entitled to.' 'And anyway, my feelings were hurt.'

OK, off my soap box - this thread struck me as unbecoming of the polite and dignified way we carry ourselves here. If I am out of line I am happy to hear other opinions.


----------



## highvoltage (Apr 6, 2014)

Nikola said:


> ...'But oh, the way he announced it, it hurt my feelings.'...


That's not what he said.

His comment was: "I was not expecting the response I got from the creators of SCARM."


----------



## Mixy (Dec 14, 2010)

There are no "creators" of SCARM. There is no team of software engineers, developers, QA testers, translators, PR experts, web masters, documentation writers, etc.

I am alone. SCARM Software - that's me. A single person for all tasks.










Mixy


----------



## deedub35 (Jan 29, 2014)

You did a great job with the product Mixy. I used scarm to design my layout. And I am one of the many that did not compensate you for your hard work.

I have no issue with you wanting to charge for your creation - as you should have right from the start. But all that is hindsight.

However, you could have delivered your message without sounding bitter, resentful, or condescending. It was one or two jerks that threatened you. Now you have perhaps alienated quite a few more.


----------



## Mixy (Dec 14, 2010)

deedub35 said:


> However, you could have delivered your message without sounding bitter, resentful, or condescending.


Really? When these jerks are wishing I to get CANCER?

Sorry, but I am not a robot. And when every day 5-6 of these are attacking me in all forums and platforms, may be I just cannot be 100% polite all the time and to everybody.

Mixy

P.S. I already apologized personally to Joe and again, I want to say "excuse me" to all of you, if I wasn't so pleasant in a general or personal conversation. I shouldn't react like that, but I am just a programmer, not a master PR. Please, accept my apologies.


----------



## JoeG (Feb 3, 2013)

Mixy and I have talk privately and as far as I'm concerned we are all good now. I agree that he needs to get compensated and there are a lot of people out there that take things like this for granted. I wish him all the luck and compensation he is deserved.


----------



## fcwilt (Sep 27, 2013)

Mixy said:


> Users should read vendor's news and notices, especially when the change is announced and propagated (including in this forum) more than half year ago.
> 
> Hint: see the blog post for SCARM 0.9.35 - the link is posted in my thread here in the beginning of March.
> 
> Mixy


Did you send emails to your existing customers?

Frederick


----------



## Mixy (Dec 14, 2010)

fcwilt said:


> Did you send emails to your existing customers?


From where I should know or get thousands of users' e-mails? And why do you think I am supporting a blog and then re-posting a link to every article here?

Mixy


----------



## fcwilt (Sep 27, 2013)

Mixy said:


> From where I should know or get thousands of users' e-mails? And why do you think I am supporting a blog and then re-posting a link to every article here?
> 
> Mixy


You should have required folks downloading your app to provide a valid email address.

I've had many a vendor make a significant change and I have always gotten emails.

I also have never read a blog in my life and don't think I should have to.

Frederick


----------



## Mixy (Dec 14, 2010)

fcwilt said:


> You should have required folks downloading your app to provide a valid email address.


Really? And why I should do that for a free app? Do you know how much it cost to send a single e-mail to ~50000 addresses without get banned and blacklisted for spam? And from where I should get money for that with my free app?



fcwilt said:


> I've had many a vendor make a significant change and I have always gotten emails.


I am also doing that now, when I started to charge for SCARM. Every paid user will be notified for any significant change that I will do in the future.



fcwilt said:


> I also have never read a blog in my life and don't think I should have to.


Then why is all this about??? What else do you want from me???

Mixy


----------



## Chiefmcfuz (Dec 30, 2008)

Yeah, probably not productive conversation anymore.


----------



## fcwilt (Sep 27, 2013)

Mixy said:


> Then why is all this about??? What else do you want from me???
> 
> Mixy


I'm not upset about all this.

I don't use SCARM and have no horse in this race.

Just pointing out the benefits of email.

SCARM, for what it is, is very well done.

Frederick


----------



## RT_Coker (Dec 6, 2012)

Mixy,
Some advice from an old old programmer: It is time to ignore the bad flack and get back to your good work. 

You have provided better free service, than what many of us have received from some the big model train manufactures!
Bob


----------



## Aminnich (Nov 17, 2014)

Mixy, I don't know you, but I have used your program. I personally liked it, the quality of the program was nice and the price was just right. I was unaware of the ability to give a donation, but that also does not mean that I would have given one. When someone is looking for something for free, they want it to be free not a "give me money for my free product". I understand that SCARM was in beta, most likely the reason it was free. 

The world we live in is full of guys that get very angry if they do not get what they want. Most of the time it is just some kid behind a computer screen angry because how he/she needs to go get his/her mommy's credit card. We all like it when we get something for nothing, right? 

I get why you are now charging for your product and good for you, you need a reward for your hard work. But like others have been saying, perfessionalism is a key part of in a good business model. Look, just from that one message to an ex-user of the program, you lost multiple users. 

Let me give you an example. When I buy a mower or something for my budiness and mower A's quality is the same as mower B's quality, I will base it off of the customer service of the dealer I would have to go to. If the dealer would respond to an email like you did to one of your users, there is no way I would purchase a $3000+ mower from them, right? I want to deal with people that are extremely helpful and kind to their customers 

I wish you and your company the best of luck!


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

This thread as run it's course, I think it's time to put it to bed.


----------

